# Changing time on batch of photos



## kiz101 (May 25, 2018)

I am wanting to select a batch of photos from a wedding and change the time (one of my cameras was set to the wrong date)

However when I select the batch of photos then in LIBARY mode I go to METADATA  - Edit Capture time  (change the times to required)

However instead of showing up a button saying "Change all"  it is only allowing me to change one file at a time - see screen shot.

Anyone have an idea on what I am doing incorrectly? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Wernfried (May 25, 2018)

I would recommend the exiftool to change it. There are several fields for "capture time" but LR changes only one of them.

For example, if you like to shift all times by 1 Hour 30 Minutes use
`exiftool -P -AllDates+=1:30 IMG_*.jpg`

There are also Plugins to run exiftool commands, e.g. Run Any Command or Capture Time to Exif

Best Regards


----------



## kiz101 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and great idea Wernfield however I am super keen to adjust in lightroom as I have already edited most of the wedding and want to get order right before exporting.

Ive used this tool in the past and I can see on Your tube people having the "change all" button appear when they do the same as me - not sure where I am going wrong.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2018)

Hi kiz101, welcome to the forum!

Doing it in Lightroom is a good plan. Are you in Grid view when you're selecting multiple photos?  That would be my first suspect.


----------



## Chiel (May 31, 2018)

Also, I have noticed that certain batch-operations (like synchronising settings to multiple photo's) don't work if you try to do that in the grid view on a secondary monitor. It will only copy the settings to the first photo that you selected.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2018)

Chiel said:


> Also, I have noticed that certain batch-operations (like synchronising settings to multiple photo's) don't work if you try to do that in the grid view on a secondary monitor. It will only copy the settings to the first photo that you selected.


Yes, most functions apply to whatever's selected on the primary monitor, simply because LR doesn't know which one you're looking at at the time. So Grid view on primary will apply to all photos, but anything else only applies to the active photo. There are exceptions, such as Export will do all selected even if you're viewing Loupe on primary, or Sync will sync to all selected photos regardless of where they're selected, but those exceptions are rare.


----------

